# MS - Fishing - Tackle



## Yacky (10. April 2021)

Hallo,

habe auf ebay-Kleinanzeigen einen Händler gefunden, der sehr viele DELKIM Produkte anbietet.

MS - Fishing Tackle

Keine Mutmaßungen geändert Mod 





*Hat bereits jemand mit dem Shop Erfahrung gesammelt?*

Firma MS - Fishing - Tackle
Inhaber: Marc Sils
Hengeloer Straße 8
48455 Bad Bentheim
Deutschland


----------



## punkarpfen (11. April 2021)

Hi, bei den Preisen würde ich ganz einfach Neuware im Angelladen kaufen oder bestellen.


----------



## Tokka (11. April 2021)

Günstig geht anders. Schau dir mal die Preise für Neuware mancher Händler an.


----------



## buttweisser (12. April 2021)

Der kauft über einen anderen Account bei ebay Kleinanzeigen und anderswo ein und verkauft es dann überteuert als MS bei ebay Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## Carras (1. Juni 2021)

Finger Weg,....die Methoden dieses Herrn sind alles andere als "fair"


----------



## Supri (4. Januar 2022)

Super Shop  habe sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## rippi (4. Januar 2022)

Supri schrieb:


> Super Shop  habe sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Toll.

Und ich dachte es geht um Michael Schlögl Produkte, dort wollte ich demnächst was kaufen, ich werde ihn fragen, ob er mir einen rippi-Sonderrabatt geben kann. Wie hoch schätzt du meine Chancen ein?


----------



## Seele (4. Januar 2022)

Supri schrieb:


> Super Shop  habe sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Hi Supri .
Erzähl doch mal über deine Erfahrungen? Was hast du bestellt und wie lang hat der Versand gedauert?


----------



## SimonHL (4. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Toll.
> 
> Und ich dachte es geht um Michael Schlögl Produkte, dort wollte ich demnächst was kaufen, ich werde ihn fragen, ob er mir einen rippi-Sonderrabatt geben kann. Wie hoch schätzt du meine Chancen ein?


oh ... bei deinem charme ziemlich hoch ... so kurz unter null,würde ich sagen.vielleicht auch minus 3-7


----------



## feko (5. Januar 2022)

Supri schrieb:


> Super Shop  habe sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Ja suuuuper.
1. Post im Board.
Da weiß man ja wo man in Zukunft nichts bestellen sollte.


----------



## Thomas. (5. Januar 2022)

Supri schrieb:


> Super Shop  habe sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Super Preise hat der, zb. nee Aero GT 5010 für 145€    entweder Träumt der oder hält alle für Idioten, ich habe für 2 Rollen(Top Zustand) inklusive 2 E-Spulen weniger als die 145€ bezahlt
PS. eine Shimano DL 6000 RA kostet dort 155€ eine RB gibt es schon woanders NEU für unter 80€

wenn mir jemand für meine Rollen die Kohle gibt die er dafür aufrufen würde, nehme ich 1 Jahr unbezahlten Urlaub.


----------



## Thomas. (5. Januar 2022)

ich habe den jetzt mal abgespeichert, der hat auch seine guten Seiten, immer wenn ich mir jetzt eine Neue gebrauchte Shimano zulegen möchte und meine Frau mich fragen sollte ob das sein muss für eine gebrauchte 150€ und mehr auszugeben, zeige ich ihr die Rollen von ihm. den ich habe dann mal eben Minimum 100€ gespart


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2022)

Sehr schönes Ding, speichere die Angebotsseiten vorsichtshalber auch einfach mal ab ...


----------



## Sonnenbarsch07 (12. Februar 2022)

Vor diesem Internethändler ....
_Edit by Mod. Name entfernt._
..jetzt Bentheimer Angelcenter aus Ebay Kleinanzeigen kann ich nur warnen! Reagiert auf Kaufanfragen sehr schnell, Versand auch, sobald er das Geld erhalten hat, aber dann.....   Fehlerhafte Ware geliefert,  keine Reaktion auf Rücknahme, Rücknahme der Ware verweigert obwohl er als gewerblicher Händler dazu verpflichtet ist, Rechtsstreit, zur Zahlung verurteilt,  hält sich nicht an Zahlplan, arbeitet mit dem Geld Anderer,  unendliche Geschichte ..... sehr unseriöses Unternehmen. Kann nur jeden  vor diesem Händler warnen!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Februar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Super Preise hat der, zb. nee Aero GT 5010 für 145€    entweder Träumt der oder hält alle für Idioten, ich habe für 2 Rollen(Top Zustand) inklusive 2 E-Spulen weniger als die 145€ bezahlt
> PS. eine Shimano DL 6000 RA kostet dort 155€ eine RB gibt es schon woanders NEU für unter 80€
> 
> wenn mir jemand für meine Rollen die Kohle gibt die er dafür aufrufen würde, nehme ich 1 Jahr unbezahlten Urlaub.


Jeden Morgen steht ein doofer auf, den muss man nur finden dann läuft es …


----------



## Bogaversenker (12. Februar 2022)

Servus,

also ich finde solche Anbieter super....immer wenn das Wetter keine Angelei zulässt,schau ich mir die an und lach mich kaputt....


----------



## rippi (12. Februar 2022)

Bogaversenker schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also ich finde solche Anbieter super....immer wenn das Wetter keine Angelei zulässt,schau ich mir die an und lach mich kaputt....


Und hast du schon mal bei Michael Schlögls Shop gekauft? Ist das empfehlenswert?


----------



## Bogaversenker (13. Februar 2022)

Da kann ich leider nix dazu sagen,denke aber das es sich bei Schlögel um einen seriösen Shop handelt,habe meine festen Händler...


----------



## hester (15. Februar 2022)

Schlögl ist zuverlässig.


----------

